# systems engineer



## soobs (Jan 12, 2011)

I got offered a marine systems engineer job with ee background.

It doesn't sound too technical but more project management..

Would this be a good career path for someone that is in his early 30s?

what's the outlook like with navy systems engineering?

any insight would be appreciated!


----------



## Freon (Jan 12, 2011)

When I retired from the Marines back in 2007 my first job was as a lead systems engineer on a large marine projects. I worked on intergrating navigation and vessel managemt systems onto a family jack-up offshore support vessels. It was mostly project managment type work, with quite a bit of writing interface specifications for different systems. I got a better offer and left the company, but it was good experience.

Freon


----------



## Peele1 (Jan 13, 2011)

It depends on what you want to do. In general a Navy job is great experience. One of the most important things to learn is dealing with people and politics, and any government job will give you plenty. If you are interested in Project Management, you'll want/need to get certified, Project+ from CompTIA or from PMI, the CAPM or PMP. The government and the DOD really like the PMP.

My thought is that any job that pays ok, is tolerable, and looks good on a resume is a good job, especially during the first 1/2 of your work career.


----------



## soobs (Jan 14, 2011)

I am worried that I won't be learning technical stuff and instead learn project management... it probably won't even count towards my PE.

The pay is better..


----------

